
Unnoticed leak answers and raises questions about operation Eikonal - aburan28
http://electrospaces.blogspot.com/2015/11/unnoticed-leak-answers-and-raises.html
======
cft
Origin of the name rhymes with fiber optics:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eikonal_equation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eikonal_equation)

I guess they hire physics majors there...

------
junto
This is pretty damning. Telekom raised legal questions and it went as high as
the Chancellory, who said it was legal.

Telekom's expenses: 6.500,- euro a month

------
nyolfen
electrospaces is an absolutely top tier resource if you're interested in OSINT
about US surveillance programs

